

How to figure out if a job candidate is a good fit for your startup - eries
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/12/assessing-fit-wit-wisdom-of-crowds.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
This is an interesting article, but I will admit what I really want to know
is: how do I figure out if a given startup is good for _me_?

The people here at HN seem to have had wildly different experiences with
various startups, and I'm a bit leery of walking myself into an impending
disaster.

~~~
eries
That's a great idea for a blog post, thanks!

If you're willing to share, what are some of the stories, fears, or worries
you've heard or have?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Good question - I will need some time to think through my response. I'll be
back here later.

